# Looking for a good coyote gun



## rc2125 (Dec 3, 2008)

After too many "run-offs" on ***** shot with .17hmr, I switched back to .22 mag, much better downrange results (just have to deal with more bullet drop at distance). Still have a friend that shoots ***** with a rimfire 17, with continued poor results. I tried all the available loads, many boxes of each. Wouldn't even consider shooting a coyote after the poor results on 11 pound critters. Shots to the melon are a different story though, but are a gamble at further distances at night/offhand/trying to hold a light and shoot/etc..... 

Fox are a different story! 17hmr works great on foxes, and WELL past 100yds!


----------



## oldracerguy (Jul 23, 2008)

rc2125 said:


> After too many "run-offs" on ***** shot with .17hmr, I switched back to .22 mag, much better downrange results (just have to deal with more bullet drop at distance). Still have a friend that shoots ***** with a rimfire 17, with continued poor results. I tried all the available loads, many boxes of each. Wouldn't even consider shooting a coyote after the poor results on 11 pound critters. Shots to the melon are a different story though, but are a gamble at further distances at night/offhand/trying to hold a light and shoot/etc.....
> 
> Fox are a different story! 17hmr works great on foxes, and WELL past 100yds!


Great info. I picked the .22 mag on the assumption that it would have more energy. On paper it looks like there is minimal difference. Sounds like you have first hadn knowledge. If a .17HMR won't put a 11 pound **** down consistently it probably won't work very good on a yote. Thanks for the info!


----------



## keweenaw Lung-buster (May 4, 2008)

Re: Twohat's ?.. I think a red light lens cover is best. I've only had limited experience with the night hunting...coyotes don't stick around long when you put a regular light on them. Red light doesn't seem to bother them at all.

Re: Griffondog's comment...I would agree that a larger centerfire round is best. The .22-250 is an awesome round. I generally use my .223 for coyote and is the first choice of weaponry when I am heading out for coyotes. But, occassionally, if the night-setup is good and the distance is not too far...I do take my .17. I've not taken a coyote yet, so we'll see if the opportunity presents itself what will happen. I have known of a few coyotes that have fallen victim to my brother's .22 mag, but they were all within (75ish) 100 yards and head shots.


----------



## Asian Archer (Sep 15, 2003)

thanks guys for all the input. I"ll have to do some more thinking about a night gun. I've thought about the power problem with the .22 mag and whether or not it is enough or not. However, I've talked to many guys who use them and do just fine. Really, I think it is like deer if you hit them in the right spot and are "accurate" you should not have a problem. I've known people take deer with .22-250 and the .223 without alot of problems. personally, I would never use a load that small for deer but they can get the job done with a well placed shot. I do like the fact that the .22 mag is better for longer range shots than the shotgun at night. Really the state has created this dilemma on only using rimfire for night hunts. If I could I would definitely be using my .243 loaded with 75 grain Hornady V-Max or similar loads. However, due to the "law" this does not allow me to do so. Well thanks again for the input everything helps.


----------



## Walker71 (Oct 1, 2008)

22 mag is a great varmint gun,I've had several through out the years and very rarly have I ever had a run off. If I did it was usually me fault. Its my prefered choice for anything from for critters. You cant go wrong with a mag, well thats my though anyways. Oh and my prefered choice of ammo is CCI maxi mag with a Speer 30-Gr. Jacketed Hollow Point TNT


----------

